# JessEm Mite-R-Excel™ Precision Miter Gauge



## GaryK

Looks heavy duty, that's for sure.


----------



## Obi

I'm jealous…


----------



## teenagewoodworker

that's nice. thanks for the review.


----------



## MrWoody

I have had this gauge for about 3 years and also highly recommend it.


----------



## Grumpy

Very impressive piece of equipment.


----------



## sIKE

I was in a Woodcraft this morning and they had both the gauge and slider on display. The slider was so smooth, but it took up allot of space to the left of the table.


----------



## sbryan55

Wayne,

This is a nice review. This does look like a nice tablesaw upgrade. Thanks for the post.


----------



## TroutGuy

I have had mine for nearly two years now, and it works great. Rock solid, and the angles are on the money. My only complaint is that you usually can't use the flip-stop when you attach a sacrificial face. I'm still 'imagineering' that issue…


----------



## DanMcGarigle

The JessEm Mite-R-Excel fence is a GREAT TOOL. After daily use for 2 years, and no signs of wearing, I find that it is worth every penny. GREAT DESIGN, and Manufacture !


----------

